# Lord of the Fireflies vs Mawile



## Eifie (Jun 20, 2015)

[size=+2]*Lord of the Fireflies vs Mawile*[/size]



Spoiler: arena



Format: 3 vs. 3 Singles
Style: Set
DQ time: Seven Days
Damage Cap: 40%
No-no Moves: OHKOes (including Perish Song), Attract, Super Fang, Endeavor. Chills limited to 3 per pokémon. Direct Healing (including Pain Split) limited to one / team. 
Arena: *The Inside Out Planet at the Center of the Earth*

Since the dawn of science, we humans have wondered what lies beneath the thick crusts of solid rock and heavy coats of salty waters that cover our unique home, the Earth. Conservative scientists believe to have figured it all out, that only boiling hot magma stemming from an approximately endless chain of chemical reactions is all that goes on under our feet.

They would be right, except they're wrong.

Embark with me on a funkytastic adventure to discover the magical ecosystem that exists at the very center of the Earth, defying both known science and common sense. 

It is a would-be empty sphere, inside which blooms a world of funkiness and wonders, lightened up by multicolored plants of abnormal height and size, feeding off the heat of the magma and giving off kaleidoscopic lights produced by bioluminescence defying the laws of nature. The gravity seems to go outwards, meaning the fighters will always be on safe grounds unless they jump or fly high enough to reach the floor _above_, which is about fifty kilometers away so don't try that.

What is most interesting about this place, however, is how unconnected it has stayed from the surface. Thus, evolution took an entirely different path, because it had other elements to play with. This makes everything in the Inside Out Planet a little different.

The battle takes place is near a large lake of violet water surrounded by turquoise plantlife. A ragged path of white and cyan rocks leads to a volcano of the same colors in the distance. 

*The violet water* is imbued with unknown characteristics, and every round spent in it will raise a stat by one stage and lower another by one stage, each one at random, except the effect can't nullify itself. Hitting a pokémon with this water (by Surf, for example) will risk (30% chance) affecting the hit pokémon the same way.

*The turquoise plantlife* is animated by a mysterious life, and entering in contact with it (either voluntarily or from the effects of a move, like razor leaf) will leave a thin film of its bioluminescent sap on the pokémon. The sap slows the pokémon down (-2 to speed) but grants the ability Illuminate and restores the health of grass-type pokémon by 1% each action. It also attracts local insect life, and a pokémon covered in turquoise sap risks (30% chance) taking 2% bug-type damage at the end each round, unless it finds a way to repel them. It can be washed away fairly easily, though. 

*The white rocks* are sharp, pointy and covered in a fine glittery powder. Entering in contact with them (either by accident or from a move like rock throw) will cause an additional 2% fairy-typed damage and may (15% chance) grant the ability Pixilate.

What is most interesting here though is the wildlife. Pokémon have evolved in a completely different way, though it is possible to use a Pokédex and identify their types. For now, all we see are enormous, long necked mammals foraging the depths of the violet lake, along with their careless youngs. They might attack if provoked, but for now they seem peaceful. Our pokédex tells us they are Water / Normal -types, so the moves they use are to be of those types.

*To the referee:* The rest of the wildlife will show up randomly at the end of the rounds and through the sole imagination of the referee. They have to be fairly expansive in their description, but the battlers may use it as they see fit. As with the long-necked mammals, they have a known type and might use attacks of this type that fits with their physique. They can have _very funky_ effects such as granting a new ability / type.

BEHOLD THE BATTLE OF THE UNKNOWN



*Lord of the Fireflies's active squad*

 *Ryoku* the female Medicham <Pure Power> @ Muscle Band
 *Shinrin* the male Grovyle <Overgrow> @ Big Root
 *Kazan* the male Monferno <Blaze> @ Lucky Egg
 *Kaitei* the male Dewott <Torrent> @ Lucky Egg
 *Waulter* the male Gliscor <Poison Heal> @ Snowball
 *Newton* the male Accelgor <Hydration> @ Reaper Cloth
 *Ruby* the female Absol <Pressure> @ Electirizer
 *Rose* the female Misdreavus <Levitate> @ Dusk Stone
 *Elegraff* the female Chinchou <Volt Absorb> @ Lucky Egg
 *Epitaph* the female Pumpkaboo (Small Size) <Frisk> @ Link Cable


*Mawile's active squad*

 *Ahikiko* the male Riolu <Inner Focus>
 *Knives* the female Charmeleon <Blaze> @ Lucky Egg
 *Roxie* the female Dewott <Torrent> @ Expert Belt
 *Edgeless Safety Cube* the female Togepi <Serene Grace>
 *Belt* the male Scraggy <Moxie>
 *Rei* the female Litwick <Flame Body>
 *Furricane* the male Sentret <Keen Eye> @ Eviolite
 *Gelatin™* the male Duosion <Magic Guard> @ Leftovers
 *Margaret* the female Espurr <Infiltrator>
 *Garnet* the female Buneary <Run Away> @ Soothe Bell

*Lord of the Fireflies* sends out, then *Mawile* sends out and posts commands, then *Lord of the Fireflies* posts commands. Please forgive me if I'm not very creative in writing this battle of the unknown :C


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jun 21, 2015)

Thanks Eifie! 

Elegraff zaps into business!


----------



## Eifie (Jun 25, 2015)

*Early DQ warning for Mawile*, before I forget. *~60 hours*.


----------



## .... (Jun 26, 2015)

Let's go, Furricane! Use *Power-Up Punch* three times. If you end up statused, switch to *Facade*.

*Power-Up Punch/Facade x3*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jun 26, 2015)

Perfect!

Begin with Soak, then Discharge twice. If on the last action Furricane is paralyzed, try an Ion Deluge instead.

*Soak ~ Discharge ~ Discharge / Ion Deluge*


----------



## Eifie (Jun 27, 2015)

*Round One*​
*Lord of the Fireflies*

*Elegraff*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Volt Absorb
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Splashing about happily.

*Mawile*

*Furricane*  @ Eviolite
*Ability*: Keen Eye
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Too worried about the condition of his fur to have any fun.

------------------------------​
_Splish. Splish._ The moment Elegraff's sent out from her Poké Ball she immediately begins frolicking about joyfully in the nearby lake, completely oblivious to the water's strange colour, and the potentially seizure-inducing light show going on in the pale orange sky, and the weird, long-necked mammals foraging about in the depths below. What she's not oblivious to is her grumpy-looking opponent, arms folded across his chest, deliberately sitting far enough from the shore so as not to have even one tiny violet water droplet tainting his carefully-groomed fur. Hmph! Ridiculous. Elegraff refuses to stand for this. Infusing a small patch of water in front of her with a stream of pure Water-type energy that flows from her light bulbs, the Chinchou flails about her tiny fins and with a concerted effort manages to hurl some of the lake water Furricane's way. The violet water splashes all over the poor Sentret and drips unceremoniously down his stomach to form a small puddle in the grass, and— _no_! This cannot be! The water _leaves faint blue stains all over his perfect brown fur_! Incensed, Furricane lurches forward, not even caring anymore as he gets his feet wet, and punches Elegraff between the eyes. It's a light blow, but he was focusing more on getting the proper form, anyway, and to his satisfaction calluses rapidly begin to form on his fists. Elegraff reels backward from the impact and lets loose a few erratic pulses of electricity in all directions in her shock. The water carries the electricity straight into Furricane's body, and he cries out in agony as it interacts with the Water-type energy flowing through him, resulting in far more pain than he otherwise would have expected.

Annoyed bellows arise from the depths of the lake, and it kind of freaks Furricane out. Forcing himself to concentrate on the task at hand, he draws back his fist again, and this time punches Elegraff right in the EYE. BAM. See how the Chinchou likes _that_! Her eyes even look like Xs now, straight out of a comic book (never mind that they looked like that before, too). Windmilling her fins about in a panic, the distressed Chinchou releases yet more waves of disruptive electrical energy in a wide radius around her, and Furricane's fur stands straight up as the pulses course painfully through his body, leaving his tail muscles locked up in their wake. More roars sound from deep below, growing louder with each passing second, and this is all just too weird and scary for Furricane. Abandoning all pretense of coolness, the Sentret grits his teeth, wills his muscles to respond and then flings himself violently forward, battering Elegraff unrestrainedly with his arms and legs. He continues on in this way for what feels like quite some time, until suddenly a few pale blue heads poke up from the surface of the lake, nostrils flared and pale red eyes glaring. Furricane falls right off his opponent in terror and shock, but Elegraff, seemingly oblivious to the creatures' irritation, simply waves at them gleefully with a fin as some of the violet water absorbs through her slippery skin, leaving her feeling somehow stronger and weaker at the same time.

------------------------------​
*Lord of the Fireflies*

*Elegraff*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Volt Absorb
*Health*: 73%
*Energy*: 88%
*Status*: Eager to make new friends. _+1 Attack, -1 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Soak ~ Discharge ~ Discharge

*Mawile*

*Furricane*  @ Eviolite
*Ability*: Keen Eye
*Health*: 74%
*Energy*: 86%
*Status*: _Uh-oh..._ Water-type. Severely paralyzed (23% failure chance). _+2 Attack_.
*Used*: Power-Up Punch ~ Power-Up Punch ~ Facade

*Arena Status*

 Elegraff's double Discharge from within the lake has caused several of the strange, long-necked mammals to rise to the surface, and they don't look happy...

*Damage and Energy*


 Elegraff's Health: 100% - 4% (Power-Up Punch) - 7% (Power-Up Punch) - 16% (Facade) = 73%
 Elegraff's Energy: 100% - 4% (Soak) - 4% (Discharge) - 4% (Discharge) = 88%
 Furricane's Health: 100% - 13% (Discharge) - 13% (Discharge) = 74%
 Furricane's Energy: 100% - 3% (Power-Up Punch) - 3% (Power-Up Punch) - 8% (Facade) = 86%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Elegraff (67) > Furricane (5).
 lol hope you don't mind that I didn't really feel like writing an intro
 Technically I guess Chinchou is able to stand on land, but it made the most sense to have Elegraff sent out near the edge of the lake, plus it meant I got to do the violet water effect thing! Unfortunately for Elegraff, it raised her Attack and lowered her Special Attack.
 Elegraff's Soak involved splashing water on Furricane (the description says Water energy, but I like this interpretation better), but it didn't activate the special effect. Mostly I just want to make the arena do stuff, but if you have any issues with for example an attack like Soak literally soaking the opponent in water from the lake, let me know.
 Furricane has waded sort of quarter-stomach-deep into the lake in order to reach Elegraff. I'm not sure if you'd like me to count this for purposes of the violet water stat thing.
 Furricane's second Power-Up Punch was a crit.
 Elegraff's second Discharge paralyzed Furricane.
 *Lord of the Fireflies* commands first.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jun 27, 2015)

Of course how much you utilize the arena's effect is entirely up to you, but I'm all for using as much as possible! This reffing was on-point on that.

Now, Elegraff, with don't want to be on the bad side of those aquabeasts. Prove your worth by sending them a wave of your friendly electrical genius with Ion Deluge! For, you know, cultural exchanges. 

Once that's done try and see if you can't Captivate this aquabeast and make it fight for your cause! If it isn't into cute lil' fishies, drop that and go for a Secret Power, to see what it does. On the third action, Secret Power. If Furricane would Protect on any action you would use Secret Power, try Charge, then Curse if they would Protect a second time.

*Ion Deluge ~ Captivate (beast) / Secret Power / Charge ~ Secret Power / Charge / Curse*


----------



## Eifie (Jul 3, 2015)

*~36 hour DQ warning for Mawile*.


----------



## .... (Jul 3, 2015)

Let's just Facade three times. Hopefully you don't get paralyzed_ too _badly. And hopefully the aquabeasts don't turn against you.

*Facade x3*


----------



## Eifie (Jul 4, 2015)

*Round Two*​
*Lord of the Fireflies*

*Elegraff*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Volt Absorb
*Health*: 73%
*Energy*: 88%
*Status*: Eager to make new friends. _+1 Attack, -1 Special Attack_.

*Mawile*

*Furricane*  @ Eviolite
*Ability*: Keen Eye
*Health*: 74%
*Energy*: 86%
*Status*: _Uh-oh..._ Water-type. Severely paralyzed (23% failure chance). _+2 Attack_.

*Strange, Long-Necked Creatures*

*Status*: Quite unhappy.

------------------------------​
Ooh! Friendly friends! In her excitement Elegraff accidentally lets loose another few pulses of electrical energy, but this time it's not too disruptive or painful; Furricane shudders a bit as a faint tingly feeling runs through his body, and the strange, thick-skinned mammals don't seem to feel anything at all. They continue to glare at the battling pair as Furricane tries and fails to force his muscles to respond to his pleas, and finally just slumps down to the ground in a huff. Elegraff hardly even notices this as she's busy trying to win over the newcomers, who are _bound_ to be less boring than grumpy old Furricane. She enthusiastically sets her light bulbs aglow and chatters joyfully in the creatures' direction, eyes widened as adorably as she can possibly make them. A couple of the beasts' gazes noticeably soften as they look on, perhaps reminded of their young, or something.

This all changes abruptly when Furricane regains control of himself and lurches forward to pummel Elegraff in the face with all of his limbs. The latent electricity in the air latches onto him and sparks fly from his body as he punches and kicks, and the creatures turn on him at once, comprehension dawning on their faces. So _this_ is the one who's been disturbing their peace! One of the long-necked mammals begins to roar furiously in Furricane's direction, its rage taking physical form as round soundwaves emanating through the air, and a second takes up the cry, the echoes from the first reinforcing its own. The sound rings pass through a concentration of ions in the air and electricity begins to crackle around them, and as they slam into Furricane one after another he screams in pain as the static courses uncontrollably through his body. Cheering, Elegraff lends her own support with a bright violet beam of light that she summons up from her lightbulbs, and the last of the electricity clings to this as well, sending Furricane sprawling back onto the shore. He struggles furiously to get back up but to no avail, and the beasts watch him in satisfaction, pleased to have warded off their violent electric offender.

The true culprit bobs about innocently in the water, the violet liquid thinning her slippery skin to allow her to swim ever faster...

------------------------------​
*Lord of the Fireflies*

*Elegraff*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Volt Absorb
*Health*: 73%
*Energy*: 92%
*Status*: Thrilled with her and the beasts' teamwork. _+1 Attack, -1 Defense, -1 Special Attack, +1 Speed_.
*Used*: Ion Deluge ~ Captivate @ strange, long-necked creatures ~ Secret Power @ Furricane

*Mawile*

*Furricane*  @ Eviolite
*Ability*: Keen Eye
*Health*: 47%
*Energy*: 78%
*Status*: Embarrassed and angry. Water-type. Severely paralyzed (20% failure chance). _+2 Attack_.
*Used*: [paralyzed] ~ Facade @ Elegraff ~ [paralyzed]

*Strange, Long-Necked Creatures*

*Status*: Wild BEAST is watching carefully!
*Used*: watch carefully ~ Echoed Voice x2 @ Furricane ~ watch carefully

*Arena Status*

 The strange, long-necked mammals are satisfied with their work, and will leave after the next action if nothing changes their minds.

*Damage and Energy*


 Elegraff's Health: 73%
 Elegraff's Energy: 88% - 4% (Ion Deluge) - 2% (Captivate) + 14% (Volt Absorb (Facade)) - 5% (Secret Power) = 92%
 Furricane's Health: 74% - 4% (Echoed Voice) - 10% (Echoed Voice) - 13% (Secret Power) = 47%
 Furricane's Energy: 86% - 8% (Facade) = 78%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Elegraff (100) > Furricane (5) > Strange, Long-Necked Creatures (-1).
 (this is basically how I've been picturing the weird creatures)
 Ion Deluge wore off after the third action.
 Furricane's Facade served only to restore Elegraff's energy due to Ion Deluge and Volt Absorb.
 After being totally entranced by Elegraff and seeing Furricane use what seemed to be an Electric attack, the long-necked creatures blamed Furricane for their struggles and two of them decided to ROAR AT HIM FURIOUSLY (i.e. use Echoed Voice), which ended up as an Electric attack also due to Ion Deluge.
 I can't seem to find anything conclusive on what type gets STAB from Normal moves turned Electric by Ion Deluge, and the flavour in the description could really go either way, so I'm going to say that Electric-types get the STAB damage bonus (their innate electrical energy interacts with the ions in the air or whatever), but Normal-types get the STAB energy bonus (as the actual way of performing the attack does not change).
 Since Secret Power draws on the elemental energy of the surrounding terrain, it only makes sense that its additional effect should be the same as the violet water stat effect, right? :D I thought of making it have the same effect as when Electric Terrain is in effect because of Ion Deluge, but Ion Deluge doesn't seem nearly as, like, crackly and staticky as Electric Terrain. It didn't trigger either way.
 Furricane rolled a 19 for paralysis on the third action (he needed a 22 or higher to move successfully), so Facade definitely didn't work since that requires a lot of movement, but I let his paralysis chance drop just a tiny bit (1%, or half as much as usual for a successful move).
 The water effect raised Elegraff's Speed and lowered her Defense. It doesn't affect the creatures since they're totally adapted to it or something, and Furricane still isn't in deep enough to be affected.
 I've decided to start reffing Speed stages as in the games, because additive boosts just interact really weirdly with paralysis and abilities like Swift Swim.
 *Mawile* commands first.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 6, 2015)

Was echoed voice treated as electric type?


----------



## Eifie (Jul 6, 2015)

Lord of the Fireflies said:


> Was echoed voice treated as electric type?


Yes. Furricane is holding an Eviolite, though.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 6, 2015)

oh, true! thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## Eifie (Jul 9, 2015)

*DQ warning for Mawile, 48 hours*.


----------



## .... (Jul 10, 2015)

now that I am actually awake and able to think, time for commands

So normal-type moves are out of the question now and you're still awfully paralyzed, Furricane. So just *Solar Beam (one-action)* three times I guess? If she changes the weather to rain, then just *Mud Slap* her instead as punishment for messing up your lovely fur even more :( If you can't reach her for any reason, then just. uh, *Work Up*, I guess? I mean she doesn't have Torment or Taunt, so we're pretty safe in regards to that.

*Solar Beam (one action)/Mud Slap/Work Up x3*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 10, 2015)

Oh noes! This is bad! Fortunately, our friends are here to help us out! Take an action to hide behind the beasts, then from there use Rain Dance, then Thunder.

*Hide behind beasts ~ Rain Dance ~ Thunder*


----------



## Eifie (Jul 11, 2015)

*Round Three*​
*Lord of the Fireflies*

*Elegraff*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Volt Absorb
*Health*: 73%
*Energy*: 92%
*Status*: Thrilled with her and the beasts' teamwork. _+1 Attack, -1 Defense, -1 Special Attack, +1 Speed_.

*Mawile*

*Furricane*  @ Eviolite
*Ability*: Keen Eye
*Health*: 47%
*Energy*: 78%
*Status*: Embarrassed and angry. Water-type. Severely paralyzed (20% failure chance). _+2 Attack_.

*Strange, Long-Necked Creatures*

*Status*: Wild BEAST is watching carefully!

------------------------------​
Oh, my. Grumpy old Furricane looks even grumpier than usual, and Elegraff is suddenly scared. She bobs under the water for a second, propelling herself further away beneath large mysterious beast feet, and resurfaces behind the closest friendly beast, greeting it with a tap of a dormant bulb. (Wouldn't want to give it another shock, after all.) Furricane grits his teeth and shuffles over to one side, then focuses on the pastel blue sun above, drawing as much solar energy as he can into a radiant orb of light in front of him. When he's satisfied with the amount he's gathered, the Sentret forces the attack forward with a grunt, hoping for the best as the orb shoots forward over the water. But there was never really a chance: Elegraff just crouches lower behind her shielding beast and the light slams into it with full force, causing the creature to bellow in agony. Its neck sways back and forth as the sunlight eats into its skin, reacting with whatever it's got flowing within its veins to split its side apart, revealing a mass of transparent, jelly-like organs. Bright pink blood spills into the water as the creature's head falls with a loud splash and its body tilts injured-side up with a disturbing finality. Terrified, Elegraff prods the creature's nose, but it doesn't respond, and all around her other beasts begin wailing in horror at the sight. One at the back immediately turns tail and begins swimming away, and the others soon follow. Poor Elegraff ends up caught in their stampede, thrown about between beasts and the target of several kicking feet before she finally manages to dive under and escape.

Stricken, Elegraff stares helplessly off into the horizon as the shadowy outlines of her friends grow fainter and fainter. They're... they're really not going to come back? Sniffling, the Chinchou howls her despair to the skies as tears run down her cheeks, and dark maroon clouds rush in to block out the sun, darkening the orange skies to echo her grief. A cool breeze blows at her back (Furricane covers his nose as the wind carries the rank scent of decaying beast to the shore) and a few raindrops splash down onto the surface of water, then several more, and then a full-fledged torrent of rain spills down from the clouds. Normally Elegraff would revel in such conditions, but she's too sad to care. On the shore, Furricane is not happy either. The rain slicks down his still-blue fur, which is bound to poof up horribly once it dries. _Ugh_! Does that Chinchou have no respect?! Angrily Furricane kicks up a few globs of bright green mud in his opponent's direction, and Elegraff cries out as the substance drips into her eyes, obscuring her vision.

Another wail to the sky and an angry rumbling sounds in response, and Elegraff's light bulbs stand straight up on her head as a bolt of lightning zigzags down from above, drawn to Furricane's form standing alert on its tail. The hapless Sentret falls backward as the electricity once again seizes his limbs, and as much as he tries to thrash about in pain as wave after wave of electricity surges through his body he just can't force his muscles to move. He lies on his back, panting, until the residual static finally fades away and he can force himself oh-so-slowly back to his feet — and then he sees his opponent bobbing innocently about in the water and fury overtakes him. Furricane lunges forward to pick up a handful of mud and flings it Elegraff's way, where it splatters all over her face. The Sentret sits down and crosses his arms with a huff, and then jumps straight up again in alarm as an ominous buzzing begins to sound from the jungle behind him. Oh dear... what _now_?

------------------------------​
*Lord of the Fireflies*

*Elegraff*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Volt Absorb
*Health*: 56%
*Energy*: 80%
*Status*: Too grief-stricken to even bother trying to wipe mud off her face. _+2 Attack, -1 Defense, -2 Special Attack, +1 Speed, -2 Accuracy_.
*Used*: hide behind beast ~ Rain Dance ~ Thunder

*Mawile*

*Furricane*  @ Eviolite
*Ability*: Keen Eye
*Health*: 31%
*Energy*: 64%
*Status*: Eyeing the trees in horror. Water-type. Moderately paralyzed (18% failure chance). _+2 Attack_.
*Used*: Solar Beam ~ Mud-Slap ~ Mud-Slap

*Arena Status*

 It is raining (7 more actions).
 The strange, long-necked mammals are gone...
 The carcass of the dead creature, victim of Furricane's Solar Beam, floats atop the water near Elegraff, stinking horribly and staining the water around it bright pink with blood. An ominous buzzing sounds in the distance, growing louder with each passing second... clearly the scent of blood has attracted _something_. What could it be?
 Elegraff has bright green, goopy mud all over her face, and Furricane has some all over his paws. Who knows what could happen if you got too much on you?
 Currently, Elegraff is floating a few metres from the shore, near the floating dead beast body. Furricane is standing on the shore.

*Damage and Energy*


 Elegraff's Health: 73% - 11% (frantically stampeding beasts) - 3% (Mud-Slap) - 3% (Mud-Slap) = 56%
 Elegraff's Energy: 92% - 1% (hide behind beast) - 4% (Rain Dance) - 7% (Thunder) = 80%
 Furricane's Health: 47% - 16% (Thunder) = 31%
 Furricane's Energy: 78% - 10% (Solar Beam) - 2% (Mud-Slap) - 2% (Mud-Slap) = 64%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Elegraff (100) > Furricane (6) > who knows what? (-1).
 At LotF's request, I sped up some of my plans for the land of the unknown a little. I feel the need to keep bringing up that if either of you has any ideas on how to use the environment to your advantage, I will be very generous: if it's even vaguely realistic, the land of the unknown will do its best to bend to your will and find a way to make things work!
 Since Elegraff went and hid behind one of the beasts, and the beasts were feeling friendly towards her and had no problem with her staying there, and the beasts are quite large, and Furricane is not a fish, Furricane was unable to get around the beasts and so his poorly-aimed Solar Beam freakin' killed the beast protecting Elegraff instead. Poor beast. :C This totally freaked the other beasts out and they high-tailed it out of there. Their stampede to escape threw Elegraff around a lot, dealing damage to her equivalent to them using an 80-BP Normal-type attack.
 Furricane's paralysis dropped to moderate after the first action. This resulted in him gaining an entire point of Speed!
 Normally I would be iffy about being able to aim a Mud-Slap properly at someone chilling about a decent distance away in the water, but this is the inside-out world. This is special mud. It is capable of being aimed in perfect arcs. (It is also bright green, and you may not want to get too much on you. I haven't 100% decided on an effect yet, but have either of you read Monster Blood?)
 Thunder is unaffected by Accuracy reductions and so Mud-Slap didn't affect its perfect accuracy. It also got a very good roll for paralysis, so it bumped Furricane's paralysis back up to severe (though not by so much, as it was a secondary effect). And then Furricane's paralysis dropped back to moderate after he successfully moved.
 By the way, I totally keep forgetting to ask. Should the violet water also have a chance of affecting Accuracy and Evasion? (This round, it raised Elegraff's Attack and lowered her Special Attack again.)
 *Lord of the Fireflies* commands first.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 12, 2015)

oh how I love those big chunky reffings

daaaaaaamn lots of gloomy stuff going on here. Elegraff, avenging the mighty yet fragile beast is your only goal now, and using Thunder repeatedly is your best shot at reaching that goal, but if Furricane tries to hide by digging a hole, send a Surf down there! If they Protect / Detect, however, just Curse.

*Thunder / Surf / Curse x3*


----------



## .... (Jul 20, 2015)

Sorry for killing you, kind friendly beast :(

Either way, you are sooo slow, Furricane. Like, the slowest. There really isn't very much we can do about that, though, so maybe let's just start off with a nice *Sunny Day* to make all those Thunders even harder to hit. Then I guess we can just try and *Solar Beam* her twice? If you can't reach her or whatever, then just, uhh. *Work Up*, I guess if that happens?

*Sunny Day ~ Solar Beam/Work Up ~ Solar Beam/Work Up*


----------



## Eifie (Jul 21, 2015)

pls answer me about the violet water affecting accuracy and evasion you guys

Also: I'm not really sure where I got that value of 17% for Thunder last round, because it's a bit too low for me to have forgotten about Eviolite or the Special Attack reduction... I'm going to fix that now. Furricane gains 1% health, and I trust that won't affect either of your orders.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 21, 2015)

your call, honestly :) Would spice things up, wouldn't it?


----------



## Eifie (Jul 21, 2015)

Then I declare accuracy and evasion will also be affected!


----------



## Eifie (Jul 22, 2015)

*Round Four*​
*Lord of the Fireflies*

*Elegraff*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Volt Absorb
*Health*: 56%
*Energy*: 80%
*Status*: Too grief-stricken to even bother trying to wipe mud off her face. _+2 Attack, -1 Defense, -2 Special Attack, +1 Speed, -2 Accuracy_.

*Mawile*

*Furricane*  @ Eviolite
*Ability*: Keen Eye
*Health*: 31%
*Energy*: 64%
*Status*: Eyeing the trees in horror. Water-type. Moderately paralyzed (18% failure chance). _+2 Attack_.

------------------------------​
Raindrops streaming down her face almost as fast as her tears, Elegraff howls to the skies once again, and a deep rumble answers her call. Certainly the frenzied Chinchou, sticky green mud caking her face and body like some monster from the deep, light bulbs standing straight up to send a thin current of electricity and pure rage to the dark gray clouds above, would be quite a spectacle to behold for anyone who happened to be watching — or perhaps such sights are an everyday thing for the residents of the inside-out world. Who knows? Furricane's pretty frightened, anyway, and just cringes into the smallest ball he can manage as a huge bolt of lightning strikes true regardless of his efforts, prompting another round of agonized screeching from the hapless, completely soaked Sentret. Trembling uncontrollably under his drenched fur, he wishes desperately for sunlight and warmth, and amazingly the rain slows to a drizzle. Concentrating even harder, the Sentret feels a wave of heat rising up within him, radiating from his fur to chase the gloomy clouds away. Suddenly the sun comes to life again like a flower bursting into bloom, bathing Furricane in blessed warmth.

Hardly even noticing the change in her grief, Elegraff wills another bolt of lightning from above— but there's no response. Growling, she focuses harder and harder, accidentally setting her bulbs alight in her efforts. After a moment she gives up, windmilling her fins about in the water in frustration. Furricane takes advantage of this moment to take some of that heat back from the sun, forming it into a large orb of sunlight in front of him with ease. The orb rushes forward to sear Elegraff's vulnerable skin, eating through the thin, slippery outer layer to blister her body beneath. Desperately the Chinchou grits her teeth and signals to the sky with her lightbulbs, and with a low crackle a thin bolt of lightning cascades down into the volcano, nowhere near where Furricane's standing. Shaking with relief, the Sentret sends another ball of sunlight Elegraff's way, but hardly has the time to gloat when it hits her again, for the buzzing noise he's been attempting to ignore all this time suddenly multiplies in volume...

Vicious-looking bugs spill out of the volcano in droves, armed with large, transparent wings on their sides and ominous, likely poisonous beak-like projections on their faces. Drawn by the smell of the rotting beast corpse they surge forward for a taste of their prey, heading straight for the unfortunate Furricane and Elegraff. Even the Chinchou's afraid now, and both Pokémon exchange frightened glances. The bugs will be upon them any second now...

------------------------------​
*Lord of the Fireflies*

*Elegraff*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Volt Absorb
*Health*: 20%
*Energy*: 59%
*Status*: Staring at her trainer, silently begging to be recalled. _+3 Attack, -1 Defense, -2 Special Attack, -2 Accuracy_.
*Used*: Thunder ~ Thunder (missed) ~ Thunder (missed)

*Mawile*

*Furricane*  @ Eviolite
*Ability*: Keen Eye
*Health*: 17%
*Energy*: 49%
*Status*: Curled up in a tiny ball again, trembling. Water-type. Mildly paralyzed (12% failure chance). _+2 Attack_.
*Used*: Sunny Day ~ Solar Beam ~ Solar Beam

*Ominous Buzzers*
  
*Type*: Bug/Fire/Poison
*Ability*: All type matchups against the Ominous Buzzers are inverted, as in Inverse Battles. This property seems to be caused by something in their venom...
*Status*: Flooding from the volcano in droves.
*Used*: buzz ~ BuZz ~ BUZZ

*Arena Status*

 The sun is shining brightly (7 more actions).
 The carcass of the dead creature, victim of Furricane's Solar Beam, floats atop the water near Elegraff, stinking horribly and staining the water around it bright pink with blood. The scent of blood has attracted a swarm of ominous-looking bugs that will be upon our intrepid heroes at the end of the next action.
 Elegraff has bright green, goopy mud all over her face, and Furricane has some all over his paws. Who knows what could happen if you got too much on you?
 Currently, Elegraff is floating a few metres from the shore, near the floating dead beast body. Furricane is standing on the shore.

*Damage and Energy*


 Elegraff's Health: 56% - 18% (Solar Beam) - 18% (Solar Beam) = 20%
 Elegraff's Energy: 80% - 7% (Thunder) - 7% (Thunder) - 7% (Thunder) = 59%
 Furricane's Health: 31% - 14% (Thunder) = 17%
 Furricane's Energy: 64% - 5% (Sunny Day) - 5% (Solar Beam) - 5% (Solar Beam) = 49%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Elegraff (67) > Furricane (10) > who knows what? (-1).
 Thunder missed the second and third actions. (It had an effective accuracy of 30% due to the sun and Accuracy drops.)
 This mud, by the by, is quite sticky and will not wear off nearly as quickly as a regular Mud-Slap...
 Furricane's paralysis dropped in severity after the third action. (I did roll for paralysis for all his moves, by the way.)
 The violet water caused Elegraff to gain Attack and lose Speed. I've run out of ways to write about it, so it's just here in the notes.
 *Mawile* commands first.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 23, 2015)

WoooOOOoo scary! Amazing reffing as always.

 I'm guessing the ominous buzzers are bug-type, but do they have secondary/tertiary/thediary typings? Our pokédex should be able to tell :)


----------



## Eifie (Jul 23, 2015)

I hadn't really decided, but I suppose I should. Let's make this interesting... they'll be Bug/Fire/Poison, but since this is the ~inside-out world~, all type matchups against them will be inverted (giving them an 8x weakness to Grass, for example, but their Fire-type attacks will be resisted by Water-types as normal). It's their special inside-out ability. It seems to be caused by something in their venom...


----------



## Eifie (Jul 27, 2015)

A little early, but I'm liable to forget tonight: *60-hour DQ warning for Mawile*.


----------



## .... (Jul 30, 2015)

yes hello sorry I am here

I can't say that those bugs are going to attack you, Furricane, since you're not right next to the corpse of the poor dead beast and all of its blood. So since we _really_ don't want to be near them, I want you to run away from the shoreline and use a *Solar Beam*. Actually, uhh, just keep doing that, I guess. You're pretty close to fainting anyway. Try to focus down Elegraff, though. 

*Solar Beam x3*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 30, 2015)

Okay, I really don't like dem bugs, and Furricane doesn't seem to mind since it's going to fire hyper-effective solarbeams their way, which kinda works out for us, right? Especially if you *Dive (down)* and avoid all of it entirely, and maybe wash away the mud! Try to shake your face in the water or something.

Once down there, use *Aqua Ring*, then *Curse*.

If some unsettling underwater creatures try to chomp at you, *Dive* right up and try to catch Furricane, and if you have an extra action above the water / on land, use *Spark*. Obviously if they don't seem threatening try to make friends instead.

*Dive (down) ~ Aqua Ring / Dive (up) ~ Curse / Dive (up) / Spark*


----------



## Eifie (Aug 1, 2015)

*Round Five*​
*Lord of the Fireflies*

*Elegraff*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Volt Absorb
*Health*: 20%
*Energy*: 59%
*Status*: Staring at her trainer, silently begging to be recalled. _+3 Attack, -1 Defense, -2 Special Attack, -2 Accuracy_.

*Mawile*

*Furricane*  @ Eviolite
*Ability*: Keen Eye
*Health*: 17%
*Energy*: 49%
*Status*: Curled up in a tiny ball again, trembling. Water-type. Mildly paralyzed (12% failure chance). _+2 Attack_.

*Ominous Buzzers*
  
*Type*: Bug/Fire/Poison
*Ability*: All type matchups against the Ominous Buzzers are inverted, as in Inverse Battles. This property seems to be caused by something in their venom...
*Status*: Flooding from the volcano in droves.

------------------------------​
Oh man. Ohhhh man. Even Elegraff has zero confidence in her abilities to make friends with these ominous buzzers. They won't dare come after her in the water, right?! It's her only chance, and so the Chinchou plunges a few feet down without a second thought, beast blood washing off her instantly to be carried away by the gentle current. But... what's this? Upon being fully submerged in the water, the bright green mud caking her face starts _glowing_! She shakes herself desperately, attempting to fling it off, but it's dissolving very slowly, and a shadow stirs from further down...

Meanwhile, on the shore, Furricane is fleeing for his life, screaming bloody murder. His muscles take some extra coaxing to respond, and he can only get a short distance away before having to turn back around to launch his attack. And... what a pleasant surprise! A bright green beacon shines from underwater, alerting him easily to his target's location, and so without too much difficulty he summons up another ball of blistering white light and fires it off. The light loses some of its intensity as it crosses the distance to reach Elegraff underwater, but to his satisfaction a cry of pain still rings from the ocean's closer reaches. The Grass-type energy scares off a few of the more skittish ominous buzzers from the swarm, but the majority still remain to barrel down past him at that moment, not bothering to part to make room for him. The poor Sentret lies on his belly and covers his eyes with his paws, not daring to look at the swarm bears over him, battering his body with their various appendages as they pass. At last the last of the swarm flies by and the buzzing noise fades away, and Furricane climbs warily back to his feet to watch them.

Elegraff continues to panic down below as a few murky shapes emerge from the ocean's depths, drawn to the bright green light emanating from the mud around her. As she flails about it continues to break apart, but not fast enough. Suddenly a terrifying CHOMPING THING comes close and SNAPS AT HER PRECIOUS LIGHTBULBS??!?! No! Elegraff's not staying down here one moment longer! As the last bits of mud finally drift off her face, settling in a clump in front of her, she windmills her fins and propels herself mightily out of the water, past the ominous buzzers that, thankfully, completely ignore her as they indulge in their long-awaited feast. She lands awkwardly in the sand a foot or so from Furricane, where she's greeting by another blast of sunlight to the face. Jeez... she thought they were... in this together... Unable to stand a moment longer, the defeated Elegraff falls to her side, to at last be recalled.

------------------------------​
*Lord of the Fireflies*

*Elegraff*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Volt Absorb
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 55%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: Dive (down) ~ Dive (up)

*Mawile*

*Furricane*  @ Eviolite
*Ability*: Keen Eye
*Health*: 11%
*Energy*: 43%
*Status*: Too exhausted and terrified to feel victorious. Water-type. Mildly paralyzed (8% failure chance). _+2 Attack_.
*Used*: Solar Beam (RUN AWAYYYYY) ~ Solar Beam

*Ominous Buzzers*
  
*Type*: Bug/Fire/Poison
*Ability*: All type matchups against the Ominous Buzzers are inverted, as in Inverse Battles. This property seems to be caused by something in their venom...
*Status*: Feasting.
*Used*: reach dead body ~ feast

*Unsettling Chompers*

*Type*: Water/Scary
*Ability*: The Scary type has no weaknesses, resistances, or immunities — except for the fact that it is absolutely terrified of bugs of all kinds. It is also very scary.
*Status*: Remaining warily in the depths of the ocean.
*Used*: snap ~ RUN AWAYYYYY

*Arena Status*

 The sun is shining brightly (5 more actions).
 The carcass of the dead creature, victim of Furricane's Solar Beam, floats atop the water near Elegraff, stinking horribly and staining the water around it bright pink with blood. The ominous buzzers are feasting voraciously on its body, and will finish it off at the end of the next action.
 Furricane has some of the bright green, goopy mud all over his paws. Who knows what could happen if you got too much on you?
 A ball of brightly-glowing green mud-goop is sinking in the water near the dead beast body.
 A few unsettling chompers are drifting about deep in the water, not daring to come any closer to the ominous buzzers.
 Furricane is standing on the shore alone.

*Damage and Energy*


 Elegraff's Health: 20% - 12% (Solar Beam) - 18% (Solar Beam) = 0%
 Elegraff's Energy: 59% - 2% (Dive (down))  - 2% (Dive (up)) = 55%
 Furricane's Health: 17% - 6% (swarming buzzers) = 11%
 Furricane's Energy: 49% - 1% (RUN AWAYYYYY) - 5% (Solar Beam) = 43%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Furricane (10) > Ominous Buzzers (-1) = Unsettling Chompers (-1).
 Sorry, my writing's a lot clunkier than usual in this one. :C
 Look at this mud! It's... it's _glowing_! Elegraff could probably be spotted by an enemy miles away! Solar Beam's damage was reduced to two-thirds because of the distance, though.
 Running away from the shore while charging up his Solar Beam took Furricane a bit of extra energy since his muscles were not feeling so great from all his paralysis episodes.
 The Ominous Buzzers didn't reach the dead beast until after Furricane acted, so they weren't hit by his Solar Beam. A few were scared away when he used it, though. He also incurred some miscellaneous damage as the bugs swarmed over and around him (calculated using the base power of Steamroller, with STAB), but wasn't injected with any of their venom.
 The mud-lighthouse that was Elegraff attracted some Unsettling Chompers from the ocean's depths, who were absolutely not willing to make friends.
 The mud dislodged from Elegraff's face after an action underwater.
 Elegraff was unable to propel herself far enough to reach Furricane, since he'd fled from the shore. The second Solar Beam did regular damage to her, since she was very close now.
 Upon seeing the ominous buzzers, the unsettling chompers fled back into the ocean depths.
 *Lord of the Fireflies* sends out and commands first.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 1, 2015)

HOT DAMN things really went downhill here what the

Alright, time for the big guns, then. Shinrin, make me proud, and get that evolution!

Giga Drain all the way for now, but if the ominous buzzers try to harass you, send some Bullet Seeds all over the place. If the bugs fear you like they should, but Furricane Protects / Detects, go for a Swords Dance instead.

*Giga Drain / Bullet Seed / Swords Dance x3*


----------



## Eifie (Aug 7, 2015)

*24-hour DQ warning for Mawile*.


----------



## .... (Aug 7, 2015)

You're probably not gonna survive past maybe 2 actions, Furricane, so just keep using *Reversal* on Shinrin until you faint.

*Reversal x3*


----------



## Eifie (Aug 8, 2015)

*Round Six*​
*Lord of the Fireflies*

*Grovyle*  @ Big Root
*Ability*: Overgrow
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Observing his surroundings curiously.

*Mawile*

*Furricane*  @ Eviolite
*Ability*: Keen Eye
*Health*: 11%
*Energy*: 43%
*Status*: Too exhausted and terrified to feel victorious. Water-type. Mildly paralyzed (8% failure chance). _+2 Attack_.

*Ominous Buzzers*
  
*Type*: Bug/Fire/Poison
*Ability*: All type matchups against the Ominous Buzzers are inverted, as in Inverse Battles. This property seems to be caused by something in their venom...
*Status*: Feasting.

*Unsettling Chompers*

*Type*: Water/Scary
*Ability*: The Scary type has no weaknesses, resistances, or immunities — except for the fact that it is absolutely terrified of bugs of all kinds. It is also very scary.
*Status*: Remaining warily in the depths of the ocean.

------------------------------​
The lithe, green form of Shinrin the Grovyle emerges from Lord of the Fireflies's Poké Ball to a curious scene. Some distance away over the water the ominous buzzers continue feasting, the scraps of the dead beast's body nearly demolished by their ravenous appetites, while a strange green light glows from deeper underwater, surrounded by unsettling shadows. Shinrin shrugs and brushes his leaf away from his eyes, turning to face his opponent in preparation for a hard battle. Swiftly he makes the first move: his leaf begins to glow as an aura of bright green emanates from it, jumping across to Furricane to latch onto his chest. The rope of light grows fatter and fatter as it carries energy back to its master until Furricane abruptly flops over to one side, exhausted.

Shinrin blinks. That sure was anticlimactic.

------------------------------​
*Lord of the Fireflies*

*Grovyle*  @ Big Root
*Ability*: Overgrow
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 96%
*Status*: Amused.
*Used*: Giga Drain

*Mawile*

*Furricane*  @ Eviolite
*Ability*: Keen Eye
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 43%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: nothing

*Arena Status*

 The sun is shining brightly (4 more actions).
 The battle has moved deeper inland. All is peaceful here... for now.

*Damage and Energy*


 Shinrin's Health: 100%
 Shinrin's Energy: 100% - 4% (Giga Drain) = 96%
 Furricane's Health: 11% - 12% (Giga Drain) = 0%
 Furricane's Energy: 43%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Shinrin (95) stands alone in the wilderness.
 *Mawile* sends out and commands first.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 11, 2015)

*72-hour DQ warning for Mawile*.


----------



## .... (Aug 13, 2015)

Let's go, Knives! You have the type advantage here, so this should be fun for you.

We're just gonna try and Flamethrower Shinrin over there as much as we can. If you can't hit him, if he Protects, or if all those bugs are in the way, then switch to a Swords Dance. Also basically just stay away from the bugs and the scary chompers please

*Flamethrower/Swords Dance x3*

(this is a poorly thought out plan)


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 13, 2015)

_goddamnit_

ALRIGHT I THINK I HAVE A PLAN

Shinrin, Knives does have the type advantage. You know what you've got? _Awesome factor._ Also speed advantage. You'll have to use all the speed you have buddy, cause this'll be a hard fight. YOU GOTTA DESERVE THAT EVOLUTION MAN.

The success of the first action is imperative to our success. Don't waste a sec and rush straight to Knives, possibly startling him, and use *Strength*. The priority here is not to deal damage (though it would be a nice bonus), it's to lift Knives and hurl him as far as you can in the lake - that should keep him busy for a while; trying to swim back and shooting flamethrowers at the same time sounds hardcore for a Charmeleon. When grabbing him, seize his throat or something to avoid a fiery shower.

Right after you've thrown him run all the way to the lake, don't be afraid to dip in right, because you'll need that for our next move - a *Nature Power*. You have to be deep enough (which shouldn't be more than waist deep) to produce a Hydro Pump out of it. Our goal is to push Knives as far in the lake as we can, and prevent him from making it back to the shore. If you think it'll aid your accuracy, wait for Knives to swim closer to you, but don't take any useless risks.

Finally, we'll try a *Magical Leaf*. Use the plants around you to produce it, using real fat juicy ones. That'll serve two purposes here: cut through Knives' skin and attract the Chompers, and / or stick the sap all over him to attract some Buzzers. I assure you that'll come in useful later.

NOW if you think you won't be able to lift Knives (from the move description, you should have no problem but still), fuck off and just *Rock Slide* like a madman.

*Strength (throw Knives in lake) / Rock Slide ~ Nature Power (step in lake, not too deep) / Rock Slide ~ Magical Leaf (juicy) / Rock Slide*

_you wanna play dirty mawile we'll play dirty_


----------



## Eifie (Aug 15, 2015)

*Round Seven*​
*Lord of the Fireflies* (2/3 left)

*Grovyle*  @ Big Root
*Ability*: Overgrow
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 96%
*Status*: Amused.

*Mawile* (2/3 left)

*Knives*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Blaze
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Curiously investigating a nearby leaf. Oh, that's just Shinrin.

------------------------------​
Casually leaning back against a nearby sturdy-looking plant, Shinrin rips off a small stalk and sticks it in his mouth, cool as a cucumber, as he waits for his next opponent to show up. Three things happen all at once: Mawile's Charmeleon suddenly appears in a flash of white light; the unhappy stalk bursts in Shinrin's mouth, filling it with an unpleasant white sap; and the apparently sturdy plant snaps forward, flinging Shinrin across the path to land awkwardly on his stomach.

_Well, that was embarrassing_. Spitting out a bitter mouthful of sap, the Grovyle climbs back to his feet to find Knives staring at him curiously, barely suppressing a snigger. "D-don't look at me like that!" Shinrin protests, lunging forward to grab Knives around the stomach and heave her into the air. He spins her to face the opposite way and places some leaves over her eyes, so she absolutely cannot look at him like that. _There_, he thinks to himself, dusting off his hands in satisfaction. Nobody saw a thing. His reputation remains untarnished.

Unable to hold it in any longer, Knives bursts out laughing at the ridiculousness of the situation. No! How dare she! Shinrin shall hit her family with sticks! Yes! In his righteous fury, Shinrin grabs Knives by the throat, lifting her over his head with one hand in an impressive feat of strength that will doubtless leave his arm sore for days. (In fact, his muscles are already on fire.) He twists her around to face him and spits, "I will hurt you for this. A day will come when you think yourself safe and happy, and suddenly your joy will turn to ashes in your mouth, and you'll know the debt is paid."

With these impressive words (which he has, of course, rehearsed for weeks for just this sort of situation) he uses both hands to hurl Knives bodily into the lake, as far away from him as he can manage. The Charmeleon flails through the air in a vain attempt to change her path and resigns herself to bellyflopping hard onto the surface of the lake, struggling to keep her tail above water. She's not used to being in the water, though, and hardly even knows how to swim, and her tail dips under for just a moment. Knives screws her eyes shut, bracing herself. She's heard the tales. Is it all over?

A few moments later, her eyes snap open again as the water pulls her under, miraculously still alive. Spluttering, she thrashes her way back to the surface, and glances back to find her tail flame burning strong, in fact, brighter than ever. The violet water dripping off it, far from extinguishing the flame, seems to have imbued it with some mysterious power, turning it quite a pleasant shade of pale purple. No time to think about that now, though; she can't let herself just drown when fate has granted her this second chance! Knives surveys the distance back to shore with a gulp, and begins to flail her way back, kicking out madly behind her to slowly propel herself forward. Deep below, a few shadows stir: her lovely flame seems to have attracted a few Unsettling Chompers. Oh, dear.

Breathing heavily and still angry, Shinrin plunges recklessly into the lake to get closer to his foe, wading in until the water is halfway up his stomach. He closes his eyes and holds out his hands in front of him as the innate Water-type energy of the lake flows through his body. A column of water leaps up to his outstretched hands, from which it gushes forth with incredible force. The torrent hits Knives head-on, the impact shoving both Pokémon back, though Shinrin digs his feet into the muddy ground and does his best to stand firm. Though the intense sunlight causes some of the water to rapidly evaporate before it hits her, Knives is still thrown off-balance, head sinking below the water for a moment as she rolls. Clawing madly with her hands and feet, she finally manages to pull herself outright and get her feet just barely on solid ground. She inhales, smoke pouring out of her nostrils, and unleashes a tongue of white-hot flame in Shinrin's direction — for a moment. 

Having had the time to regain his composure turing Knives's brief tumble in the water, Shinrin's already raising his arms to call the local plantlife to his aid. Sharp-edged leaves fly from the trees, including the plant that preciously spurned him, and his mouth curls into a smirk as he urges them forward. Understanding his will, the leaves hone right in on Knives, who stops breathing fire in her shock as they slash viciously through her stomach and arms. More of that bright white sap explodes from some of the leaves as they make contact, covering her wounds with the substance, and not too far away, the Ominous Buzzers abruptly turn her way as they smell the sap and blood. Hardly noticing, Knives renews her fiery barrage, and there's nothing to stop her now from thoroughly roasting her opponent.

And then the Ominous Buzzers are all over her. Knives bats at them vainly with her arms, and attempts to slap them with her amplified tail flame, but they are undeterred. Buzzers tear into her wounds and she shrieks in pain, begging for someone, anyone, to rescue her, even Shinrin! Their venom rages unchecked through her system, clouding her thoughts, and strangely the water surrounding her no longer feels so eerie and unfamiliar...

------------------------------​
*Lord of the Fireflies* (2/3 left)

*Grovyle*  @ Big Root
*Ability*: Overgrow
*Health*: 60% (capped)
*Energy*: 76%
*Status*: Triumphant, but feeling the tiniest bit sorry for his opponent... _-1 Defense, +1 Special Defense_.
*Used*: Strength (throw Knives in lake) ~ Nature Power (Hydro Pump) ~ Magical Leaf

*Mawile* (2/3 left)

*Knives*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Blaze, Illuminate
*Health*: 60%
*Energy*: 88%
*Status*: _SOMEBODY GET ME OUT OF HERE_... "Flash Fire" activated. Covered in strange sap. Injected with buzzer venom (defensive type matchups inverted). _-1 Attack, +1 Defense, -2 Speed_.
*Used*: swim closer to shore ~ Flamethrower ~ Flamethrower

*Ominous Buzzers*
  
*Type*: Bug/Fire/Poison
*Ability*: All type matchups against the Ominous Buzzers are inverted, as in Inverse Battles. This property seems to be caused by something in their venom...
*Status*: Feasting... upon Knives.

*Unsettling Chompers*

*Type*: Water/Scary
*Ability*: The Scary type has no weaknesses, resistances, or immunities — except for the fact that it is absolutely terrified of bugs of all kinds. It is also very scary.
*Status*: Gazes fixed upon Knives's tail flame, they're waiting for their chance to swoop in.

*Arena Status*

 The sun is shining brightly (1 more action).
 What's this? Instead of extinguishing Knives's tail flame and subsequently killing her, the violet water has turned her tail flame quite a lovely shade of purple, and it's glowing more brightly! As a result, she is under the same effects as caused by Flash Fire while she's in the water. (This is the old version of Flash Fire, i.e. her Fire-type attacks have their BP increased by 10.)
 Shinrin is just over knee-deep in the water. Knives is deep enough that she can touch the floor while just managing to keep her head above water. The Ominous Buzzers are in a cloud around Knives, while the Unsettling Chompers are observing from far away in the deep.

*Damage and Energy*


 Shinrin's Health: 100% - 18% (Flamethrower) - 25% (Flamethrower) = 60% (capped)
 Shinrin's Energy: 96% - 8% (Strength) - 2% (Nature Power) - 7% (Hydro Pump) - 3% (Magical Leaf) = 76%
 Knives's Health: 100% - 9% (Strength) - 18% (Hydro Pump) - 5% (Magical Leaf) - 8% (Feast) = 60%
 Knives's Energy: 100% - 3% (swim closer to shore) - 1% (flail around in the water) - 4% (Flamethrower) - 4% (Flamethrower) = 88%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Shinrin (95) > Knives (40).
 idk what I was on when I wrote Shinrin man
 A lot went on in this round, so please let me know if I've screwed something up! (I realized both Pokémon had the EXP bonus and hurriedly redid my calculations, but hopefully nothing's off there.)
 Figuring out how to split these notes and the arena notes has been a bit of an issue for most of the battle, so make sure to read the arena notes to see how things are being handled in the inside-out world!
 I judged the energy cost for Strength by looking at the energy cost for Seismic Toss given Shinrin and Knives's weights. Shinrin actually learns Seismic Toss anyway (which means he definitely can lift Knives with Strength, since it's actually stronger), so I'd imagine the two would be performed very similarly here. Strength's BP is 20 higher than that of Seismic Toss in this situation, so I added an extra point of energy to the Seismic Toss amount.
 Furricane wasn't able to run too far from the shore before, so Knives was tossed a decent distance into the lake. Since she's hardly used to being in water (who knows if she would even know how to swim), she lost her first action to swim back closer to the shore. It took her a decent amount of energy since she's, you know, a Charmeleon.
 As Hydro Pump is hardly a move Shinrin is familiar with and good at controlling, it would have been kind of difficult for him to push Knives too far back with it, especially in the sun. I don't know all that much about the physics, but I had it exert equal force on both parties, as they're roughly similar in weight. It did roll for a crit, so I let it push her back further than otherwise, enough that Knives had to expend more energy to get her feet back on the ground before attacking, and her attack had reduced base power as she didn't have enough time to get the whole thing off.
 The sap rolled successfully to attract the Ominous Buzzers. (The blood would have attracted them anyway, so now they were in even more of a hurry.) They attacked Knives ferociously with damage equivalent to an Attack Order used by a Pokémon with infinite XP. Knives was also injected with their venom, so her defensive type matchups are now inverted. (I hope you don't mind that I did this in lieu of the 2% Bug-type damage.)
 Violet water bonuses: Knives: +1 Defense, -1 Attack; Shinrin: +1 Special Defense, -1 Defense.
 *Lord of the Fireflies* commands first.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 15, 2015)

_WOW.A-MAZING._

We're in a very interesting position now, one which calls not losing any time! You will begin with a *Solarbeam* use the sun to our advantage, now. Try hard to concentrate the attack on Knives, we want to push her back in the lake again. 

Fuck dem bugs too, but just for the sake of Knives being eaten alive leave them be until Knives breaks free. If she's in a position where she can attack you before you can hit her with the Solarbeam, just fucking send it. 

If she finds a way to get out of the way before you can throw out SB, reward her with some intense *Giga Draining*. If she Protects/Detects, or is not hittable somehow, try a *Grassy Terrain*. 

On the second action, *Grassy Terrain* if you successfully pushed her away in the lake on the first action, *Giga Drain otherwise*. If you can't reach her (except sub) and you already used Grassy Terrain, just *Swords Dance*, otherwise Grassy Terrain.

Finish with *Giga Drain*. If you can't reach her (except Sub), try a *Magical Leaf* to get some more sap on her if it's just that she's hardly accessible, but *Swords Dance* some more if its an actual Protect / Detect.

*Solarbeam / Giga Drain / Grassy Terrain ~ Giga Drain / Grassy Terrain / Swords Dance ~ Giga Drain / Magical Leaf / Swords Dance*


----------



## Eifie (Aug 21, 2015)

*DQ warning for Mawile, 24 hours*.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 22, 2015)

Well, I happened to see Mawile viewing the thread after I gave him that warning, and it's 12 hours past the actual DQ time. I'm going to give him a grace period of *12 hours*, since I think LotF would agree that it'd be a shame for this to end by DQ, but I will be very strict about the DQ after that.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 23, 2015)

Whoops, I fell asleep, but I guess that's that. *Mawile is disqualified*. Blah blah, db will handle prizes, etc.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 23, 2015)

wow, I actually hoped we would get to the end...

Thanks, Eifie, for on-point reffing, and Mawile for being a great opponent while it lasted!


----------

